
New GitHub App automates resolving merge conflicts (JavaScript only) - eschulte
https://blogs.grammatech.com/mergeresolver-automatic-merge-conflict-resolution
======
eschulte
More active discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/hds2kk/new_gith...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/hds2kk/new_github_app_automates_resolving_merge/)

